# In memory of kyla



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Today I went to the pet store with Brutus and I ran into a very sweet couple. They asked what kind of dog he was and I told them. The husband then explained they had to put their 9 year old GSD kyla down this morning due to cancer and a nasty infection in her kidneys. The husband asked if he could pet my dog and ofcourse I let him. He got down on the ground and pet Brutus and then gave him the biggest hug. The man started to cry and as he did Brutus sat there and licked his face. I have never been so proud of my dog for being so sweet and letting this man give him the biggest hug he needed. Needless to say we were all crying in the store. So today I would like to send out my thoughts and prayers to Kyla and her family. May you rest in peace and run and play with all the other dogs sweet girl.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's beautiful...thank you for sharing 


We had Ruger at our vet clinic one day, when a woman came out of one of the rooms crying; it was obvious she'd had to lay her beloved pet to rest.
Ruger got very close and she started petting him, and he reached up and started licking her face, which made her smile some.

These dogs are so awesome, how they sense when they are needed...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are w/ them and thank you for sharing Brutus w/ them. Run free Kyla ,Run free.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think a dog hug can offer more comfort sometimes than all the expressions of sympathy from people can.... Good job Brutus.
My dogs sister was hit by a car when
she was about 8 months old and her owner took a 3 hour drive to see Stella....she said it gave her comfort to see and be with my dog.....
RiP Kyla


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

That's so sweet! And sad too...I would've cried as well.
:rip: Kyla


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Lovely story


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

God Bless Kyla's mommy and daddy, run free precious girl run free. Thank you for sharing your boy Brutus with them, I am sure it brought back many precious memories to them. :rip:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet story and compliments on Brutus. Hugging a sweet German Shepherd is the best. I waited my entire childhood for that.


----------

